# Silverlite trailers?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm shopping for my first trailer and found out that someone at my barn is selling a Silverlite 2 horse straight load trailer. I'd prefer a slant load, but was told by someone else at the barn that the Silverlite is a very nice trailer. I really hadn't even heard of this brand before and I haven't seen it in person yet, so was hoping to get some feedback.

Anyone have one of these/know someone who does?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

They make/made Silverlites in Springfield, OR. They were pretty popular with the team ropers on the west coast in the late 90's and early '00's from what I remember. I actually looked into buying one back then because they had an affordable "weekender package" compared to buying a full on living quarters trailer. I remember some folks having them and liking them but I couldn't tell you how they had held up over the years.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I like the Silverlites I have seen. I believe they have been out of business for several years. As with any used trailer, it all depends on condition.
Happy shopping!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like it's certainly worth looking at then


----------

